# Miley Cyrus – Drogen-Kontroverse ausgelöst



## Mandalorianer (13 Dez. 2010)

*Miley Cyrus – Drogen-Kontroverse ausgelöst​*

Mensch, Miley! Kaum ist sie 18, lässt der Teenie-Star ordentlich die Sau raus und den Rauch in ihre Lunge. Erst kürzlich tauchte ein Video im Netz auf, in dem Miley Cyrus beim Ziehen an einer Bong zu sehen ist. Angeblich entstand die Aufnahme fünf Tage nach ihrem 18. Geburtstag in ihrem Haus in der Nähe von Los Angeles. 
Sie setzt an, atmet tief ein und kichert unittelbar wild drauf los. Auch wenn es danach aussieht, Marihuana sei nicht im Spiel gewesen, dafür ein halluzinogenes Kraut namens Salvia. In Kalifornien ist der Konsum nicht illegal - noch nicht!
Anti-Drogen-Organisationen aus den USA sind nun auf den Fall aufmerksam geworden. Ihrer Meinung nach, könnten nun andere Jugendliche auf dumme Ideen kommen. Ein Sprecher der Organisation „Drug Enforcement Administration“: „Salvia ist eine bedenkliche Droge. Wir werden der Sache nachgehen.“

*Ihr Vater
"Ich hatte ja keine Ahnung"
Billy Ray Cyrus enttäuscht von Tochter Miley*


Wollte sich Miley Cyrus (18) die Welt wieder schön rauchen? Wie wir euch gestern berichteten, kursiert derzeit im Internet ein Video, das die Hannah Montana-Darstellerin zeigt, wie sie, wahrscheinlich auf ihrem 18. Geburtstag, eine Bong raucht und danach einen hysterischen Lachanfall bekommt. Ist das etwa ihre Methode die Scheidung ihrer Eltern zu verarbeiten?

Ihrem Vater, Billy Ray Cyrus (49), gefällt das Verhalten seiner Tochter überhaupt nicht. Er wusste, bis das Video auftauchte, selbst nichts von dem Drogenkonsum seiner Tochter und ist jetzt sehr besorgt und tief enttäuscht von Miley. Auf Twitter postete er: „Es tut mir leid Leute. Ich hatte ja keine Ahnung. Ich habe das gerade selbst zum ersten Mal gesehen. Ich bin so traurig. Da entzieht sich wohl so einiges meiner Kontrolle.“

Hört sich ganz so an, als ob das Verhältnis zwischen Vater und Tochter jetzt ziemlich angespannt sein dürfte und Miley mit Konsequenzen für ihren Aussetzer rechnen muss. Fest steht: Ihr Vater wird sie nach diesem Video mit ganz anderen Augen sehen. 

*Sie muss sich doch vor anderen nicht beweisen
nur um vor den anderen gut dazustehen
Miley sollte ganz schnell Ihren Freundeskreis wechseln
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (13 Dez. 2010)

wenns dafür gut ist, dass das Zeug da endlich auf den Index kommt, hätte es ja wenn auch ungewollt einen Sinn gehabt


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2010)

Ihr Vater glaubt trotz ihrer ständig wechselnden Freunde sicher auch noch, Miley wäre noch Jungfrau


----------



## Marcel34 (13 Dez. 2010)

*Nimmt Miley Cyrus Drogen?
Im Internet ist ein Video aufgetaucht, das Teeniestar Miley Cyrus beim Rauchen einer Bong zeigt. TMZ berichtet, dass es sich bei dem Inhalt um Salvia handelt, eine in Kalifornien legale Kräutermischung, die einen Rausch auslösen kann.

Verkäufer von Salvia haben berichtet, dass die Nachfrage nach dem Kraut in den Tagen nach Bekanntwerden des Videos sprunghaft in die Höhe gestiegen ist. Viele kämen sogar in die Läden mit der Forderung "Ich will das, was Miley hatte."

Ihr Vater, Billy Ray Cyrus, meldete sich auf seinem Twitter-Account zu dem Vorfall. Er habe gerade erst davon erfahren und es tue ihm Leid. Er habe zur Zeit keine Kontrolle über gewisse Dinge.*

*also mich stört das nicht 
den mindestens 60% der menchheit raucht oder hat schonmal Marihuana geraucht! 
ich gehöre auch dazu!!!*
*
Ich Würde es viel schlimmer finden wenn man sie beim koksen oder beim spritzen sehen würde!!*


----------



## tommie3 (13 Dez. 2010)

Die Amis leben echt in nem Rosamunde Pilcher Film.
"Aber das arme junge ding..............."


----------

